# Seiko C359-5000



## 11craigc (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi Guys,

First post 

Bought 2 recently  An August '79 Silver (E?) variant and a Jan 80 'black' (normal?) variant. Anyone know the history of the variants, looks like a gold one as well?

Love the black, but condition not quite as good as silver (immaculate), but still pretty good. Problem is, the silver seems to go dead every few days, although the light still works (?!). Swapped batteries between each and the silver battery was definately on the way out as putting into the black showed - result...ermm no. Still got issues. Going to buy a new battery to start obviously, but the battery doors dont seem ideal on these models and easily turns to, what i suspect is the issues - of battery not quite connecting at times - any thoughts on this guys?

Bought 2 - reason was to see what was best condition and sell the other, but might keep black as spares hmmm...silver spotless, but live te black styling  calc doesnt work on black though  lol (suspect needs simple clean) How easy to dismantle (no experience - this is silly yes?)

Cheers!


----------



## 11craigc (Sep 5, 2013)

...when i say 'go dead' it's back half hour or so later. Sometimes a day out of it sometimes 6 hours....but light always works when pressed


----------



## 11craigc (Sep 5, 2013)

The watches:


__
https://flic.kr/p/9688694536


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i played with a friends digi because he had intermittent power and i put a little bit of silver foil in the battery compartment to tighten it up and he reckoned it worked


----------



## 11craigc (Sep 5, 2013)

Oh! cheers, will look at that - cheers matey!


----------



## 11craigc (Sep 5, 2013)

...silver is immaculate and only had 1 japanese owner and you can tell its spent its life boxed pretty much. So think maybe an age 'thing' and like you say, maybe needs a bit of foil - sounds funny, should have tried already but I had a camera that needed foil treatment lol - let you know!


----------



## 11craigc (Sep 5, 2013)

anyone ever taken one of these apart?

Silver seems to have a dodgy display (shame as it is spotless - how easy to switch the internals from the black version that i have?

Thanks.


----------



## 11craigc (Sep 5, 2013)

OK - i dont think display as taking the battery out and back in all is well, but it has lost the 15 minutes time that it was 'dead' for. If display, time would have moved still (my reasoning anyway) i think battery connection now, going to try the tin foil method  Battery door is way too easy to losen in my

opinion (same on all c359's - black seems similar) may have something to do with it - fire some tin foil in and see how we go....


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

There is a guy on thewatchsite called Seikokid, he services digital Seikos, sounds like yours needs it!


----------



## 11craigc (Sep 5, 2013)

Cheers!


----------



## 11craigc (Sep 5, 2013)

Damn, registered, bit link to activate never arrives in Hotmail (or junk) - anyone ever get this? 

I get this on certain forum software.


----------



## 11craigc (Sep 5, 2013)

Jason, mate - do you know this guy? If so would you be so kind to request he posts here? I'd really appreciate it as registration email not being received from that site.

Cheers in advance mate.


----------



## 11craigc (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi Jason,

Both watches on their eay to SeikoKid. He asked who referred and he said he 'sends his love'  

Thanks again!

Craig.


----------

